# Ryysyistä rosvoksi



## Marsario

Hei kaikille!
Mulla on ongelma seuraavasta lauseestä, voisiko joku selittää mitä se tarkoittaa?
"(...) Kaveri oli narahtanut kolmen pankkiryöstön sarjasta 90-luvun alussa ja istunut niistä useamman vuoden kakun. Vankilassa solmitut kontaktit olivat auttaneet nyt nelikymppisen miehen uuteen nousuun: ryysyistä rosvoksi."
Mitä "ryysyistä rosvoksi" tarkoittaa? Ja mikä on sanan ryysyistä perusmuoto tässä lauseessa: ryysyt vai ryysyinen? Se saattaa olla stadislangi mutten ole siitä varmakaan.
Kiitos kaikille!


----------



## sammio

Ryysyistä-sanan perusmuoto on _ryysy_, monikossa _ryysyt_. Tässä yhteydessä se viitannee kuitenkin ryysyläiseen, toisin sanoen _ryysyistä rosvoksi_ tarkoittaa kaverin vaihtaneen sosiaalista statustaan ryysyläisestä rosvoon.


----------



## sakvaka

Nimi on myös selvä alluusio sanontaan _ryysyistä rikkauksiin_ (englanniksi _rags to riches_, italiaksi _dalle stalle alle stelle_).


----------



## Marsario

Wow kiitos kovasti molemmille!


----------

